# Down East



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Derby placements:
1st - 5
2nd - 7
3rd - 9
4th - 11
RJ - 6
Jams- 1, 8, 10


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Open callbacks to 3rd series:

1, 5, 10, 12, 17, 19, 20 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 36, 37, 38


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations Dan Hurst on winning the Derby with Luke and getting a 4th with Maggie! So happy too for Bill Booker and Lucy on taking 2nd--you two are on fire! And Steve Ferguson and his Buster took 3rd. Good work y'all!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks "Down East" for posting updates! It's appreciated.


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th:
1, 5, 10, 12, 19, 20, 22, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 37, 38


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck!! Open .....Buck....dark side  ...and the Golden side!!, Joanna..


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Q callbacks to the 4th:

1, 2, 6, 8, 10, 12


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anything on the AM yet? .....thanks!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Q results:
1st - 10
2nd - 8
3rd - 1
4th - 2


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Am callbacks to the 3rd:

1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 11, 13, 17, 18, 22, 26, 27, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 41


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Chris Locklear on 1st in qual with Southern Scoundrel of Westwind ( Rhett ) owned by Jon Schroll who's in London Going to school. Studying beer and women we think?


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Chris and Rhett!!


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Open placements:

1st - 31
2nd - 28
3rd - 38
4th - 37
RJ - 20
Jams - 5, 12, 22, 27, 33


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Down East said:


> Am callbacks to the 3rd:
> 
> 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 11, 13, 17, 18, 22, 26, 27, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 41


AM is running this AM? ... good luck Carey and Smoke..and Joanna ...


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Am callbacks to the 4th:

5, 6, 13, 17, 26, 27, 31, 33, 34


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone have the am results?


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

AM results:

1st - 27
2nd - 26
3rd - 17
4th - 33
RJ - 5


----------

